# Relabeling Polo Shirts



## billfish (Nov 16, 2011)

I am relabeling polo shirts with my own tag inside and was wondering how others handle this. I am currently buying blank polo shirts with a tag of the manufacture inside and having to use a seam ripper to remove the tag and then have someone sew in the new one. WHat are my options? Getting a private label entails ordering massive amounts of polo shirts and I am not currently at that level. Thanks


----------



## Prepresstoolkit (Mar 7, 2012)

An option would be (and that i've done in the past) to cut the existing tag out and screen print a new logo, garment size, and anything else to make your garment unique, on the inside of the polo. Tip: Use a contrasting colour, e.g. Black ink on light colour polo, white ink on dark colour polo.


----------



## Prepresstoolkit (Mar 7, 2012)

Kind of like this


----------



## D.Evo. (Mar 31, 2006)

In addition to screen printing directly on the inside of the polo like Dan suggested, you can also order plastisol transfers and heat press them as required. If you go this route, you may not need to open the seams for tag removal - some tags can be neatly cut off and remaining threads just pulled out.


----------



## billfish (Nov 16, 2011)

Many thanks for all the replies. Heat press/transfer might be the way to go in the future. Can anybody recommend a good quality heat transfer machine? Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Pad printers work great for this type of thing.....


----------



## Vastrm (Nov 19, 2011)

We are a bay area company. We have no minimum order on our polo and could make them for you without labels so you could sew your own in. We could offer you wholesale pricing as well. jtang[USER=159909]@Vastrm[/USER].com


----------



## Austin300 (May 24, 2009)

Vastrm said:


> We are a bay area company. We have no minimum order on our polo and could make them for you without labels so you could sew your own in. We could offer you wholesale pricing as well. [email protected]Vastrm.com


 
First of all welcome to the forum.. Vastrm.


Now that is interesting. I'm looking for a quality polo shirt.

I'll send you an email regarding wholeale pricing.

Just found your website.


----------



## instocklabels (Dec 7, 2010)

You can also use a self adhesive woven label. Check with Lisa at clothinglabels4u.com


----------



## augustoborba04 (May 31, 2011)

if you still in need of a screen printed tag we can do that at very low cost whosale price just email me at [email protected] contact: August


----------



## RabbitHole (Nov 9, 2009)

These are all great ideas. Just be careful having something "heavy" printed directly on the shirt or heat pressed. I experimented with this too and sometimes it bothers the person wearing it. They'll definitely feel it on the back of their neck, especially on those hot, humid days.


----------



## lucubrate (Sep 26, 2011)

I am sending my shirts to Arizona who will remove the label and screen print the tagless label for .75 cents hope they don't steal my shirts just a chance I have to take


----------

